# Umfrage: Temperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU



## mmayr (22. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Da ich im Netz nichts brauchbares finde, bitte ich euch, hier eure Werte zu posten!
Wichtig für mich ist die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen dem Kühlwasser und den zu kühlenden Komponenten, damit ich mal checken kann, ob meine Kühlung wirklich gut funktioniert!

Wer nichts posten kann, soll sich mal das anschauen:
Auswertung & Fazit - Roundup CPU-Kühler

Sind diese Werte für aktuelle Kühler noch aktuell?

Meine Werte unter Last:
Wasser: 35° (3x 240er Radi mit Lüfter @ Minimum); CPU: 55° - 60°; GPU: 59° --> Hab also beim Supreme Plexi eine Differenz von ca. 25 K zum Kühlwasser.

Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass deren Temperaturunterschied viel geringer ist. Ist das möglich?

Danke mmayr

Edit: 
Hier ein etwas aktuellerer Test: http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfeedback/frame.html?feedbackUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.awardfabrik.de%2Fkuhlung-wasser%2Fek-water-blocks-supreme-hf-plexi.html&objectId=209610&toUrl=%2Fd%2Flink%2Fm_linker.php%3Fc3_id%3D2844%26amp%3Bt_id%3D209610%26amp%3Bdest%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.awardfabrik.de%252Fkuhlung-wasser%252Fek-water-blocks-supreme-hf-plexi.html%26amp%3Bm_id%3D748%26amp%3Bpos%3D3127&objectType=4

Wenn das Delta-Werte sind, bin ich eh vorne dabei, oder?

Edit: Hier noch eine Vergleichstabelle:
http://www.awardfabrik.de/kuhlung-wasser/cpu-wasserkuhler-roundup-12-2009-neue-teststation-13.html

Bitte um eure Meinung!


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Natürlich ist eine geringere Temperaturdifferenz möglich. Das liegt dann aber an der Wärmeleitfähigkeit der verwendeten Komponenten und Wärmeleitpaste. Die Temperaturdifferenz bei dir ist genauso groß wie ich bei Luft habe (35°C im Gehäuse, ca. 60°C CPU (2600k@4,5GHz@1,32V). Es ist möglich, dass deine Wasserkühlungskomponenten aber nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Meine Werte:
360er Radi/26 Grad Wassertemp/Cpu-Temp 34 Grad/Noiseblocker XL1@700rpm


----------



## mmayr (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



HAWX schrieb:


> Meine Werte:
> 360er Radi/26 Grad Wassertemp/Cpu-Temp 34 Grad/Noiseblocker XL1@700rpm


 
Bei Prime Large FFT?


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Prime Large FFT?



Ja genau nach 25mins pendelt sich die Temp so wie oben steht ein.


----------



## mmayr (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ja genau nach 25mins pendelt sich die Temp so wie oben steht ein.


 
Wahnsinn, das hab ich im Idle nicht. Ich hab da Wasser 27° und CPU irgendwo um die 34°. Welchen Kühler hast du?


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

mmayr schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn, das hab ich im Idle nicht. Ich hab da Wasser 27° und CPU irgendwo um die 34°. Welchen Kühler hast du?



Wahnsinn? Das sind meine Lasttemps
Ich hab den billigen Heatkiller 3.0 LC, aber du hast ja schon im Idle waermeres Wasser als ich unter Last Mein Radiator ist auch extern und nur fuer meine Cpu. Ebenfalls sollte man bedenken das ich den von 1,275V auf 1,15V undervolted hab dafuer aber auf 3,2ghz occed hab


----------



## mmayr (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Das Wasser ist mir wurscht. Lediglich deine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und CPU verwundert mich. Das sind eben mal 8 Grad. Bei mir beträgt der Unterschied um die > 20 Grad. Laut meinen verlinkten Seiten passt das aber!


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Hast du uebertaktet? Vcore erhoeht?

Edit: Guck dir mal die brachiale Vcore an die in deinem ersten Link zum Testen genutzt wird das ist natuerlich viel!
Indem Test ist es so, dass die Kuehler die Waerme gar nicht schnell genug abgegeben koennen. Dadurch entsteht das grosse Delta T.


----------



## mmayr (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

CPU ist leicht übertaktet. Auch im Idle hatte ich einen ähnlichen Differenzbetrag. Eigentlich sollte der Supreme Plexi ja nicht so schlecht sein.
Hast du mal meine verlinkten Seiten durchgeschaut? Sind das denn Delta-Werte?


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Guck mal in meinen Vorpost nach oben in den Edit


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Also Senf dazu geb:

CPU und GPU @ 420er Slim mit Phobya Nano G14 @ 850 rpm --> LAST: Wasser (Radiatoreingang, warmes Ende) *36-37*°C, CPU(955BE@3.6/1.375v) *48*°C, GPU(GTX275) *49*°C. Radiator zieht luft aus dem Gehäuse raus. Raumtemp 23°C Gehäusetemp. 26-27°C.

Im AGB ist mein Wasser 2-4°C kühler. Und im Kreislauf hängt noch meine NB, da die immer sehr heiß wurde beim 870er Chipsatz.

Damit ist mein Delta-T: ~10-12 °C

Die Temperatur hängt auch stark davon ab, was alles noch so im Kreislauf ist und ob man jetzt nen alten Pentium D kühlt oder einen  low TDP Sandy Bridge....


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Mal ehrlich: Diese Umfrage ist imo totaler Schmarrn  - sorry wenn ich das so deutlich sagen muss.

Mit den CPU-Sensoren kann man keine Absoluttemperaturen messen - das sollte inzwischen bekannt sein. Auch ganz unabhängig von der verwendeten CPU ist das nicht möglich, da es sich schlicht nicht mit echter Messtechnik überprüfen lässt. Abweichungen von (+)-20K sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme (im Idle sowieso aber teilweise auch noch unter Last). So kann man jede beliebige Differenz erleben. Es gibt ja sogar Leute bei denen im Idle CPU-Temps unterhalb der Raumtemperatur angezeigt werden . Im Übrigen kommt es natürlich auch darauf an, ob z.B. noch Grafikkarten das Wasser mit heizen (i. d. R. deutlich mehr als die CPU), wie viel Verlustleistung die CPU hat, wie groß die Radiatoren sind und mit welche Lüftern sie bei welcher Drehzahl betrieben werden. Zwei in all diesen Punkten vergleichbare Systeme (also gleiche Wakü, und gleiche Hardware) zu finden, deren CPU-Sensoren auch noch ungefähr gleiche Abweichungen haben, ist so gut sie ausgeschlossen. Von daher ist so eine Umfrage einfach sinnbefreit.


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

Dient auch nur zu Orientierung für mich. 
Warum soll es für die Delta zw. Wasser und CPU eine Rolle spielen, was alles im Kreislauf hängt? 
Die Links von mir sprechen alle von ca. 25 K Unterschied. Genauso ist's bei mir auch.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



mmayr schrieb:


> Warum soll es für die Delta zw. Wasser und CPU eine Rolle spielen, was alles im Kreislauf hängt?



Weil die Wassertemperatur ja direkt in die Differenz einfließt, die CPU-Sensoren aber alles andern als linear gehen mir der Temperatur  - gerade in den niedrigen Temperaturbereichen unter Wakü. 
Außerdem werden z.B. bei sehr großen Radiatorflächen zwar sehr niedrige Wassertemps erreicht, aber die CPU-Temps werden teilweise ab einem gewissen Limit nur noch als fester Konstantwert angezeigt. Dazu kommen wie gesagt die großen Toleranzen die das Ganze witzlos machen. 



mmayr schrieb:


> Die Links von mir sprechen alle von ca. 25 K Unterschied. Genauso ist's bei mir auch.


 Mein letzter Eigenbau-Kühler hat z.B. auf einem physikalischen Prüfstand mit kalibrierter echte Temperaturmessung, einer Laing DDC-1Plus einem 360er Radi ca. 11K DeltaT zwischen Heizelement (150W) und Wasser erreicht und selbst die schlechtesten Kühler lagen gerade mal bei einem DeltaT von ca. 20K. 
Mit integrierten Hardware-Sensoren kann man halt prinzipiell keine Absoluttemerpauren mit annehmbarer Genauigkeit messen. Das taugt wirklich nur als grober Richtungsanzeiger - insbesondere bei den Waküs üblichen Temps .


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

So hab das noch nicht betrachtet. Mir ist klar, dass die Temperatursensoren ungenau sind. Dienen ja "nur" der Notabschaltung bei Überhitzung. Dafür werden sie genau genug sein.

Der Grund meiner Frage ist folgender:

Habe eine WAKÜ mit 2 Stück Magicool Copper Radiator 240er unn einen Black ICE Stealth 240. Gekühlt wird eine GTX480 mit AquagraFx und ein 2600K mit EK Waterblocks Supreme Plexi. Lüfter weiß ich nicht auswendig. Ist jetzt auch Nebensache!

Mich hat das stutzig gemacht, dass ich trotz ausreichender RADI-Fläche (Wasser ist ja recht kühl : 35° mit Prime und Furmark)doch recht hohe CPU-Temps habe. Zumidnest viel höhere, als andere User hier im Forum. Da gibts welche mit 45° Wassertemperatur, aber 51° CPU-Cores unter Last. 
Ich habe zwischen Wasser und CPU um die 25° Unterschied unter Last! 
Wobei ich sicher keinen schlechten Kühler habe. WLP und Sitz des Kühlers habe ich schon etliche Male kontrolliert. DAS muss einfach passen!

An der CPU kanns auch nicht liegen, da ich beim Q9650 @ 4 GHz ebenfalls so eine hohe Temperaturdifferenz hatte.
Bin nun auf der Ursachensuche. Die verlinkten Seiten von mir bestätigen das ja auch, dass es bei mir eigentlich ok sein müsste.

Edit: Klickt die paar Seiten doch mal durch, bitte. Wie ist das dann zu bewerten?
http://www.awardfabrik.de/kuhlung-wasser/cpu-wasserkuhler-roundup-12-2009-neue-teststation-12.html


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Solange die Wassertemp in dem Bereich ist wird es deiner CPU auch gut gehen. Da leg ich mich mal fest 1^^


----------



## Malkolm (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Ich besitze einen Q9450@3,3Ghz und habe ein Delta T von 11K (Diode CPU) bzw. 19-21K (Einzelne Cores) unter Last (F@H smp:4) mit einem Kuplex Kryos XT.
Auch wenn diese Werte i.A. wenig aussagekraft haben, könnten sie für dich lieber TE vieleicht von Nutzen sein, da unsere CPUs wohl recht ähnlich sind (vorallem die Lage und Art unserer Temperaturdioden).
Arbeitsbereich: Wassertemp 28-32°C


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich besitze einen Q9450@3,3Ghz und habe ein Delta T von 11K (Diode CPU) bzw. 19-21K (Einzelne Cores) unter Last (F@H smp:4) mit einem Kuplex Kryos XT.
> Auch wenn diese Werte i.A. wenig aussagekraft haben, könnten sie für dich lieber TE vieleicht von Nutzen sein, da unsere CPUs wohl recht ähnlich sind (vorallem die Lage und Art unserer Temperaturdioden).
> Arbeitsbereich: Wassertemp 28-32°C



Das kommt schon eher an meine Werte ran. Danke für den Vergleich!


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



mmayr schrieb:


> Mich hat das stutzig gemacht, dass ich trotz ausreichender RADI-Fläche (Wasser ist ja recht kühl : 35° mit Prime und Furmark)doch recht hohe CPU-Temps habe.


Du hast hohe Anzeigewerte - ob du auch hohe Temps hast, kann man nicht sagen . 



mmayr schrieb:


> Zumidnest viel höhere, als andere User hier im Forum. Da gibts welche mit 45° Wassertemperatur, aber 51° CPU-Cores unter Last.


Da gilt das Gleiche. Allerdings ist es prinzipiell höchst wahrscheinlich, dass diese Werte noch viel weiter daneben liegen als bei dir. Ein DaltaT von 6K schafft kein Wasserkühler Welt (bei einer ca. 100W CPU), wenn die CPU nicht grad idlet oder ein Atom ist . 



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen Wasser und CPU um die 25° Unterschied unter Last!


Möglich - können aber real genauso gut nur 15K oder auch 35K sein - man weiß es schlicht nicht. Solange die CPU unter Vollast sauber rennt ist es auch nicht sonderlich wichtig es zu wissen. 


mmayr schrieb:


> Wobei ich sicher keinen schlechten Kühler habe. WLP und Sitz des Kühlers habe ich schon etliche Male kontrolliert. DAS muss einfach passen!


Kann man so auch nicht pauschal sagen. Ein verzogener IHS hat schon die besten Kühler fast wirkungslos gemacht und das ist leider immer noch ein Problem - gerade bei intel. . 
Ob das bei dir der Fall ist lässt sich nur herausfinden wenn du akribisch einen Abdrucktest machst.



mmayr schrieb:


> An der CPU kanns auch nicht liegen, da ich beim Q9650 @ 4 GHz ebenfalls so eine hohe Temperaturdifferenz hatte.


Kann Zufall sein oder Glück - wie du willst. Man kann halt ohne echte Messwerte einfach nichts drüber aussagen. 



mmayr schrieb:


> Bin nun auf der Ursachensuche. Die verlinkten Seiten von mir bestätigen das ja auch, dass es bei mir eigentlich ok sein müsste.


Die Links zeigen lediglich, dass auf den Testsystemen ähnliche Deltas zustande kamen. Das bedeutet aber höchstens, dass deine Konfig in der statistischen Normalverteilung vermutlich nahe bei der Mitte liegt. Für diese Aussage müsste es aber auch bei anderen Test so aussehen was nicht zwangsläufig der Fall ist.



mmayr schrieb:


> Edit: Klickt die paar Seiten doch mal durch, bitte. Wie ist das dann zu bewerten?
> CPU-WasserkÃ¼hler Roundup 12/2009 (Neue Teststation)*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


Das ist zu bewerten wie jeder andere CPU-Kühler Test auf Hardware - er zeigt Tendenzen welche Kühler in der Regel besser kühlen als andere. Je ähnlicher das eigene System dem Testsystem ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ähnliche Werte auslesen zu können, aber eben keinesfalls eine Garantie. Wenn man viele unabhängige Tests die auf ähnlicher realer Hardware durchgeführt wurden (das steht in der Regel nicht zu Verfügung) vergleicht, kristallisiert sich eine Rangfolge der Kühler heraus. Die DeltaTs sind dabei aber in aller Regal relativ unterschiedlich da eben selbst bei ähnlicher Hardware noch große Toleranzen da sind. 
Festhalten muss man jedoch auch, dass man den Testern da keinen Vorwurf machen kann: Es geht halt mit realer Hardware nicht besser, eben weil sie so heftig streut. Die meisten (nicht alle) dieser Tests sind im Rahmen ihren Möglichkeiten schon einigermaßen sauber ausgeführt, aber alle Absolutwerte die dabei ermittelt werden, muss man grundsätzlich in Frage stellen und bei den Deltas muss man notgedrungen recht große Streubänder annehmen. Wenn möglich sollte man Statistik mit mehreren Tests betreiben, um der Wahrheit ein Stückchen näher zu kommen. Dazu kommen noch die Unzulänglichkeiten bei der Montage, die Ebenheit des IHS der verwendeten CPU, das Aufbringen des Wärmeleitmediums, dessen Sorte, die Anpressung des Kühlers - all das und noch einiges mehr kann so einen Test relativ stark beeinflussen. Mit Kommastellen und so weiter muss man da jedenfalls gar nicht anfangen - erst recht nicht, wenn keine Standardabweichungen der "Messwerte" angegeben werden. 

Vermeiden kann man die meisten dieser Fehlereinflüsse und die hardwarebedingte Streuung mit Hilfe sog. physikalischer Kühlerpüfstände. Die Ergebnisse die damit ermittelt werden, stimmen bei richtiger Auswertung und Kalibrierung sowohl bei den Absolutwerten als auch bei den Differenzen im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit der verwendeten Messtechnik. Diese ist in der Regel auch abseits von der CPU-Sensor Problematik der üblichen Wakü-Messtechnik deutlich überlegen. Das Problem bei den physikalischen Prüfständen ist lediglich - wenn man es so nennen will - die Tatsache, dass eben nicht auf einer echten CPU geprüft wird sondern auf einem sog. DIE-Sim. Das ist eine künstliche mir einem exakten Wärmestrom befeuerte Heizplatte, in der ein präziser kalibrierte Messfühler verbaut ist. Damit lässt sich also tatsächlich die Temperatur des kühlenden Objekts messen (im Detail gibt´s da auch noch paar Dinge zu beachten) aber es ist eben keine reale CPU und selbst wenn die Heizleistung, Wärmestromdichte, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit usw. sehr exakt mit der einen realen CPU übereinstimmen, wird man mit der realen CPU nur durch großen Zufall das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen - nämlich dann wenn die Sensorik der CPU genau in dem Bereich mit der Realität übereinstimmt (bei niedrigen Temps extrem unwahrscheinlich).
Was man jedoch den physikalischen Tests entnehmen kann ist die tatsächliche Kühlleistungsreihenfolge verschiedener Kühler. Zwar unterscheiden sich bei einzelnen Kühlern auch da die Ergebnisse zwischen verschiedenen phys. Prüfständen, aber das hat dann in der Regel andere Ursachen. Auch bei Kühlern gibt es z.B. Streuungen bei der Fertigung, die Anpressmechanik ist in der Regel unterschiedlich, es kommen unterschiedliche Wärmeleitmedien und Kontaktoberflächen zum Einsatz etc. ... 
Im Wesentlichen kann man sich aber darauf verlassen, dass ein Kühler, der auf so einem Prüfstand gut abscheidet, auch eine reale CPU gut kühlt (richtige Montage etc. vorausgesetzt). Die Anzeigewerte die man dabei erhält müssen das dennoch keinesfalls bestätigen - am ehesten noch die Differenzen, wenn man sich zwei unterschiedliche Kühler auf der gleicher Hardware ansieht.


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Ca. 8k Differenz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



mmayr schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass deren Temperaturunterschied viel geringer ist. Ist das möglich?



Klar ist das möglich. Oder fändest du den Wert nicht verdammt hoch für z.B. nen Atom N250?

Selbst wenn wird von der gleichen CPU und den gleichen Einstellungen reden würden (was dann ca. 0 Rückmeldungen ergeben würde, weil natürlich niemand genau dein System hat), ist es ein Kinderspiel, niedrigere Unterschiede angezeigt zu bekommen. Alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Sensor/(BIOS/)Auslessoftware-Kombination bzw. der Interpretation.

Mein Negativrekord mitm P4 3,4EE (@HK2.0) war eine angezeigte Differenz von -8 "K", mein E5300 (@HK3 bei 0,57 l/min) kommt gerade auf eine Anzeige von ~-1 "K". Bei der letzten Lastmessung (prime95) waren es 15 "K".

Nur: Helfen dir diese Werte, die mit einer so ungenauen Messvorrichtung ermittelt wurden, dass ich nichtmal die Einheit guten Gewissens dranhänge, in irgend einer Weise weiter?


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Ich will einfach nur wissen, ob meine WAKÜ ordnungsgemäß arbeitet. 
Bin erst stutzig geworden, weil hier manche von <10K Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und CPU reden, bei mir diese Werte aber weit drüber sind. 
Mir ist klar, dass es niemals genau hergehen kann. Aber eine Differenz von 25K im Vergleich zu 8K (siehe Vorposter) muss doch messbar und reproduzierbar sein.

Weiters konnte ich nicht verstehen, dass Leute schreiben, sie hätten , bei ähnlichen Kompoenten (CPU und GRAKA im Kreislauf) unter Last kühleres Wasser als ich im Idle trotz weniger Radiatorfläche. Und dann gibts welche, die haben viel höhere Wassertemps als ich, aber viiiiel kühlere CPU Temps (wieder unter Last)! Ist es da nicht naheliegend, dass ich Vergleichswerte, am besten für den gleichen Kühler, suche? Deshalb gibt es diesen Thread hier. Wobei mich das hier mehr verwirrt als ich vorher war!

Der Wärmeübergang ist doch von der Temperaturdifferenz des zu kühlenden Mediums und der Kühlflüssigkeit abhängig, nicht? Deshalb dachte ich an einen linearen Zusammenhang. So nach dem Motto: Wasser um 10° wärmer --> CPU um 10° wärmer.

Bin mir außerdem nicht sicher, ob alle die hier gepostet haben auch wirklich die Differenz zu deren CPU-Cores angegeben haben?!?

Danke an alle!

mmayr


----------



## prost (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*

Ich kann dich verstehen - Ich weiß auch nicht ob/wie ich meinen Temps trauen kann.
Hab ne GTX570@Stock mit nem aquagrafx und ein i7 920@4Ghz mit nem HK 3.0. Die GraKa-Temps liegen bei rund 53° unter Vollast,
die CPU-Temps bei 70° obwohl mein Wasser unter Vollast gerade mal 34° hat. Radis sind 2x120 und 4x120, @7 Volt.
Mit vergleichbarer Fäche haben andere User hier im Forum  55° CPU-Temps und weniger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Tmperaturdifferenz Wasser - CPU*



mmayr schrieb:


> Der Wärmeübergang ist doch von der Temperaturdifferenz des zu kühlenden Mediums und der Kühlflüssigkeit abhängig, nicht? Deshalb dachte ich an einen linearen Zusammenhang. So nach dem Motto: Wasser um 10° wärmer --> CPU um 10° wärmer.



Das ist soweit richtig. Aber wie gesagt:
"CPU um 10° wärmer" ist nette Theorie - die sich mit Sensoren, deren die eine Genauigkeit von ±10 K oder schlechter haben, einfach nicht sinnvoll mit der Realität abgleichen lässt.
(anders sieht es mit Wasser vs. Lufttemperatur aus. Die kann man beide recht exakt messen und wenn da bei identischem Radiator und identischer Lüfterstärke und identischer Heizleistung stark unterschiedliche Differnzwerte rauskommen, ist das verdächtig)



> Bin mir außerdem nicht sicher, ob alle die hier gepostet haben auch wirklich die Differenz zu deren CPU-Cores angegeben haben?!?



Das wäre dann der Nebenkriesschauplatz, was Vergleichbarkeit der Angaben angeht:
Du hast weder Lastzustand (idle, Browser, Spiel, prime, coredamage?) noch Temperatursensor angegeben (moderne CPUs haben afaik alle einen allgemeinen Sensor und einen für jeden Kern).


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Ich kann dich verstehen - Ich weiß auch nicht ob/wie ich meinen Temps trauen kann.
> Hab ne GTX570@Stock mit nem aquagrafx und ein i7 920@4Ghz mit nem HK 3.0. Die GraKa-Temps liegen bei rund 53° unter Vollast,
> die CPU-Temps bei 70° obwohl mein Wasser unter Vollast gerade mal 34° hat. Radis sind 2x120 und 4x120, @7 Volt.
> Mit vergleichbarer Fäche haben andere User hier im Forum  55° CPU-Temps und weniger


 
Endlich mal jemand, der meine Temperaturen und mein Problem bestätigt. 


@ruyven-macaran

Ich verstehe jede deiner Erklärungen bwzüglich Vergleichbarkeit usw. Nur ist es mir nicht ersichtlich, dass hier im Kühlforum die Genauigkeit der Sensoren  angezweifelt wird, im OC Forum aber immer Temperaturen ebendieser Sensoren gepostet und bewundert bzw. kritisiert werden.

Sag mir ganz einfach: ist meine WAKÜ ok, oder besteht der Grund, auf Fehlersuche zu gehen?
Mach grad seit einer Stunde einen Prime Durchlauf(den heißesten Test halt): Wasser: 29° CPU Cores: max. 51 - 54 Grad. --> Ergibt wieder eine Differenz von ca. 25K zwischen Wasser und Core-Durchschnitt

Der 2600K lauft momentan auf 4GHz auf allen Cores. Vcore bei Prime: 1,188 Volt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was im OC-Forum abgeht. Wenn die da Coretempanzeigen <80°C aufs Grad genau auswerten, würde ich sagen: Unsinn. Das geben die Sensoren einfach nicht her. (Erklärung habe ich auch gerade hier gepostet)

Die Werte deiner Wasserkühlung würde ich als ok bezeichnen.


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2011)

Danke. Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht wissen.


----------

